# Sticky  How to Make Cage Accessories



## ration1802

*please only post if you have something to contribute to the thread, such as your own design, or something to add to an existing post (tips, improvements, alternate versions, pictures etc.) any chat will be deleted. thanks - the mods*

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread showing a 'how to' guide to making/sewing rat toys. I know we have links to Dapper Rat etc .. but heck, I thought it'd be fun to make one of our own.

I'll start (as I was making a cube anyway)

*Hanging Cube*










ETA - 18 October 2009

I have updated the process slightly and the thread can now be found here;

http://bruxnboggle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=32


----------



## Corpseflower

Here's a tutorial for an easy double pocket hammock I though I'd share [it's NOT mine].
This is my last attempt at enticing my boys into a hammock. I'm off to make two! [one for each cage] Wish me luck!


----------



## Lauren_22

Here is a cube tutorial I made a while back
http://laurenxpaige.shutterfly.com/24

And I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but www.rattributes.com has some really great tutorials also.

-Lauren


----------



## flox

I never made a tutorial, but I made my own hammocks. And perhaps it might help those who were asking how to hang them.

1) Cut fleece into long rectangles (square hammocks) and two triangles (corner hammocks)
2) Cut corners off one of the triangles for each corner hammock
3) Sewed hemming tape along the exposed edges (I'm no good at this, but I don't think the rats care too much!). A bit more durable and attractive (if you care)
4) Folded the rectangles into squares and sewed down. Sewed the cut-corner triangles onto the full triangles, leaving corners open.
5) Cut teeny holes into the corners and pushed through back of 2 part eyelets. Hammered fronts on.
6) Attached clips.
7) Added rats 

The eyelets were a pain. I bought a cheap punch from ebay and the parts didn't align, making it essentially useless. The company refunded me without question, suggesting (to me) it might be a common problem  I ended up buying a pack of 2 part eyelets from the sewing store (important, I think, as no sharp edges unlike single part ones) - you have to hammer them in, but they look great and they're strong. The fabric is just fleece - and the clips I bought in packs of 10 for dirt cheap on ebay.

No progress shots I'm afraid:




























They don't sleep anywhere else now


----------



## digitalangel

I thought I would post my sewing tutorials I did up for jorats. 

Credit goes to Pink who originally told me about this method. Its not really obvious to make them like this until you see it then it kinda smacks you in the head with just how obvious it is!

Step One: Select your fabric, for many of us fabric-holics this may be the hardest step in making a hammock! Fleece/Fleece or Cotton/Fleece. I do suggest a size 12/14 universal needle for this project. 

Step Two: Cut out two rectangles of the same size. I recommend 14X31 or bigger (finished sized 13X15). If you have a finished size in mind already double it length-wise then add an inch to the measurements for allowances. 

Step Three: Put your fabrics together with right sides facing. (optionally you can pin the short ends at this point if you are not very good at sewing yet









Step Four: Sew a seam down each short side. Seam allowance is optional and do whatever you are comfortable with at this stage. Beginners I would recommend 1/2 to start.









Step Five: Flip the fabrics so that the right sides are now right side out. Sew a top stitch down each of the short sides









Step Six: Fold your pocket so that its in a pocket shape but inside out. Arrange how big you would like each side of the pocket to be. You can make them even or make one side slightly smaller or bigger. Smooth out your fabric and if you like you can pin to hold the pockets in place.









Step Seven: Sew all the way down one side of your hammock, flip it around and repeat









Step Eight: Trim the seam allowances on your hammock to about 1/4 if you made them larger









Step Nine: Flip your pocket right side out now and smooth out. At this point if you wanted you could insert the grommets and call it a day. If you want a more polished look them continue on.









Step Ten: Top stitch along the seam on both sides of the hammock. I think this gives the hammock a polished look, it also prevents rats from chewing on the seams on the inside of the pocket.









Thats it! If you need any general sewing help or more information on a specific step feel free to PM me or post here and I'd be happy to help you out. If you don't know how old your needle is, its probably time to replace it!


----------



## digitalangel

*How to Sew Double Deckers*

Step One: Select your fabrics. Again cotton/fleece or fleece/fleece is fine. You will want a rectangle 16X22 at the minimum. The shorter number is going to be how long your decker is and the larger number is going to be how big the top / pouch is. So you can adjust accordingly 

Step Two: Lay your two fabrics right sides together and pin the long sides. 









Step Three: Sew along each long side









Step Four: If you used a large seam allowance trim the edges and then flip it right side out. 









Step Five: Top-stitch along each long side









Step Six: Fold your decker over right sides together and line up the short edges. You can pin if you like to keep it all together.









Step Seven: Sew along this short side, making sure your fabric doesn't shift around as you sew so your ends come out even. I always like to use a larger seam allowance on this part to ensure that all the layers are going to be sewn through. 









Step Eight: Trim this part to about a 1/4 seam allowance. This is REALLY important and will make it MUCH easier to do the next step.

Step Nine: Fold your hammock to the right way around now. You are going to fold over the seam in the hammock and top stitch along it. 









Step Ten: Once you have the one seam done measure 7-8 inches out. (you can make the top as large as you wish) And fold over the hammock. You can pin it if you like to keep it in place.









Step Eleven: Sew along this seam

Step Twelve: Grommet your hammock and enjoy!









*note: the bottom pocket of my hammock isn't very big because I was using a remnant that was not as big as the suggested size.


----------



## RattyTatty

Have any of you seen this website? I'm not sure how I came upon it or how long ago. (It might have seen it while I was still just lurking here.) 

http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm

Though the site is dedicated to sugar gliders, I'm sure our babies would love these creations as well. Since JoAnn's is having a 50% sale right now on all fleeces, I'm going to stock up so that I have plenty of fabric to test out these projects. I'm curious to see how long they last since my girls, Lulu and Razzle, have a bad habit of chewing on fabrics. 

What about other things do you guys use to make stuff for your rats and their cages? I'm really big on saving empty boxes and converting them into little (sometimes BIG) forts.


----------



## Jaguar

Gary26Uk said:


> Ok , so I had a few days off work this week and during my boredom I decieded to have a go at making my own rat perch/ledges to give my girls something more interesting to climb/sleep on.They are a bit rough as I wasnt sure how they would turn out but with a bit more care and attention I think they could look really good.Heres some pics:
> 
> Here is the rat ledge with whats needed to secure it to ANY rat cage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple of pics of how they are are attached to the cage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres a pic of snoogles chilling on one !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were really easy to make , and cost next to nothing as most of the stuff I had lying about the shed.
> Just take a piece of wood , measure and cut what size ledge you want , I made 4 ledges 5inches by 4 inches and two more slightly bigger to give more sleeping space.
> 
> Then using rough sandpaper wrapped around a block , sand of the jagged edges and pointy corners so they look neat and rounded.Blow off the saw dust and wipe clean so you rats dont breath in the dust.
> 
> Then mark and drill 2 holes slightly smaller than the screws you are using to fasten it to the back of your cage.You dont have to do this but it makes it much easier to put the screws into the wood.
> 
> Your done ! just use a washer between the screw and the cage to secure it firmly to the cage wire.
> 
> Ive been thinking about making neater ones with rat friendly coloured woodstain/die to make different coloured ones too.
> 
> Just remember , always be careful when using power tools or get a parent to show you how to use them safely first.
> Its not easy scritching a rat with no fingers.


----------



## Snippet

None of the below tutorials are mine, I just thought they may be of interest to someone on here.

Cargo Net


ScattieMcRattie said:


> This is probably one of the easiest, most versatile things you can make for your ratties. if you can tie a knot...you can make a cargo net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know there are "how to make a cargo net out of t-shirts" about the forum but i've never tried it myself but i should imagine it works on the same princple, so if you've made one of those you can make one of these. However Some people showed an interest in the cargo nets i make for my boys after seeing some piccies about the forum and asked me if i could do instructions so here they are
> *
> You will need*
> 
> A Pair of scissors.
> A Nylon washing line.
> About an hour of your time.
> 
> 1) Cut the washing line into equal lengths. i dont useually bother to measure it, and just use my arm span as a guide. Spread my arms and wrap the line around my thumbs the way some of us probably had to do for our parents when unpicking knitting. Once the line is all measured out this way cut the loops so you have seperate strands.Out of a average 30m washing line this useually gives me 20 equal lengths of nylon cord. it may look very long for your needs but once you start knotting it the length will be eaten up
> 
> You should have something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Take two pieces of Line and knot them together about two inches from the end like so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then continue to do the same with the rest of them so instead of haveing 20 single strands you now have 10 double strands like so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry if you have an odd strand dont throw it away just tie a knot in it like all the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3A)Next you need to find some way to anchor all the strands in place for you to work on. i chose to trap them in my sock draw by the knot. lay them all out next to eachother makeign sure they're not twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3B)When you close the drawer make sure you can see which are the knotted together strands like so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)you will have a nice row of double lengths of line. In the first strand, of the first double, tie a knot about an inch or two finger lengths from the knot trapped in the draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5A)now you want to take the second strand of the first double and knot it with the first strand of the second double.....like so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5B)Continue to do this straight accross all the lengths knotting together the seperate strands, so you have a nice line of knots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5C) move down to the next row and knot the first two strands back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And continue along in the same mannor, untill you have a a second nice row of knots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you get to the end and have a odd strand again, just knot it and carry on to the next row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)Keep going with you third row in the same manner and you will have created a nice diamond pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) and then basically just keep on knotting, it doesnt really matter how tidy you make it but if you can keep your knots in a relatively straight & level line, each row about an inch apart, as you go along your net will look neeter and will stretch more evenly when you want to hang it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) when you get to the bottom and the ends of the line has started to unravel, finish your last row of knots and cut off all the frayed ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Take it out the draw give it a stretch this way and that to get it to lay right and there you have a completed cargo net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can make them to any length width you want useing more/less strands of line, longer/shorter lengths. you can make the right size to fit any gap. you can make smaller ones for in the cage or great long ones for spanning the furniture, climbing frames etc for free range. if you leave the ends longer you can tie them straight onto the cage bars or even table legs. they are great for stuffing with treats and threading with bedding too
> 
> anyways perhaps i got a bit carried away with the pictorial but i hope you have fun haveing a go
> 
> and yet again here is one of my cargo nets being modeled by Guber




4 Way Tunnel


Blossomgirl said:


> Start by cutting 8 pieces of cotton, and 8 pieces of fleece in this shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each piece is 20cm wide, 17cm high along the straight sides, 25cm high at the point, and the diagonal sides are 13cm long. I have a stencil made from stiff board to trace around. Makes it easier.  I've done 2 different pieces of cotton, and 2 different colours fleece to make things clearer to follow.  You also need 5 little bits of cord or something to make loops to hang it up.
> 
> Start by putting 2 pieces of cotton on each other, with the wrong sides facing outwards. Sew them together along one of the diagonal edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do this with another 2 of the pieces of cotton. If you're using 2 different patterns, make sure you're positioning them correctly so that when you join them to the first 2, the same patterns will be opposite each other. (ok that will make sense when you see the photo!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? Right, now you need to line those pieces up back to back, and sew them together.Remember to include the loop for hanging it up in the centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you've sewn them together you should have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat this with the other 4 pieces of cotton, this time without the loop in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now line up the 2 pieces you've made (back to back), and sew them together. Don't sew the ends of the tunnels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You now have something which looks like a spider tunnel, only without the fleece inner! Turn it the right way round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now repeat all of that with the fleece, only this time you don't need a loop, and you don't need to turn it around when you're done. It can stay inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now push the inside out fleece spider tunnel into the right-way-round cotton spider tunnel. It takes a bit of pulling and pushing, but you land up with something which looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of each tunnel, fold the fleece and cotton ends inwards, and pin them. Don't forget to pin a loop in the middel of the top of each tunnel end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sew around the end of each tunnel like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do a double line of stitching if you want. My sewing machine doesn't like lots of layers, so I felt once was enough!
> 
> When you've done all 4, it should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, by hand, put a couple of stiches in along the seam in the middle, to keep the fleece up against the cotton. This keeps the tunnel open for your ratties.
> 
> Well done! You've just made something new for your rats to pee in and chew on! :lol: :lol: :lol:




Rat Pouch


rattycorner said:


> This is a different take on the rat pouch, used to carry your rats with you. It takes its name from sling + pouch. My husband wanted me to call it the rash (rat sash), but I vetoed that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materials
> 
> 1. Fleece lining fabric at least 65cm x 80cm
> 2. Outer fabric at least 80cm x 100cm
> 3. A sheet of tissue, paper or card at least 65cm x 40cm
> 4. Thread
> 5. Scissors
> 6. Pen
> 7. Sewing machine
> 
> Method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Draw a 2.5cm grid on your sheet of paper/card, and copy the pattern across.
> 2. Fold your outer fabric in half, with the two shorter sides along the top, away from you.
> 3. If you have used card for your pattern, cut out the pieces. Place your pattern on the fabric with the smaller shape running along the fold of the material. Keep the shapes to the side of the cloth as you need the side area to cut a strip for the handle.
> 4. Either draw around the card, or pin the paper to the fabric. Cut out the cloth, but don't cut the hole at this stage. The lines on the pattern are the cutting line, not the sewing line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Cut a strip for the handle about 15cm wide from the long side of the remaining cloth, the full length of the cloth (this includes 2cm of seam).
> 6. Re-use the pattern pieces to cut the fleece lining. Again, don't cut out the hole yet. You don't need a handle strip from this fabric, just the three pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Decide which shoulder you would like your slouch to hang from. Your fabric will probably have a 'right' side - the side which you want to be on the outside of your slouch. Hold one of the outer pieces up against yourself in the desired position with the right side of the fabric away from you. You can then see which end of the piece the hole will need to be - stick a pin or something in it to mark it. Place the pattern back on the cloth and cut the hole.
> 8. Pin the piece with the hole on top of the matching piece of fleece, with the right sides of the fabric together and the wrong side of the outer fabric facing you. Do not cut a hole in the fleece yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Sew around the hole about 7 or 8mm from the edge, and then cut the matching hole into the fleece fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Cut notches around the edge, close to but not through the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Turn the material right side out, through the hole. Top stitch around the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Stitch around the edge of the two pieces of material, fixing the outer layer to the lining with right sides out. Sew around the edge of the second side and the base, again with right sides outward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. It makes the slouch much more chew resistant if you now add some quilting to attach the outer and lining pieces together across the whole area. With my stripey material I sewed back and forth along the stripes about every 4cm. (Believe me, it's easier to do it now than remember after you've sewn the thing together!)
> 14. Take the base piece and sew it to one of the sides along one side of its length about 1cm from the edge, starting and ending about 1cm short of the pointed ends of the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Now sew the second side to the base, again stopping short of the points of the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Take the long strip of material you cut for the handle, fold it lengthways with the wrong side out, and sew up the open edge about 1cm from the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Pull this through itself until it is right side out. Top stitch about 5mm from each long edge.
> 18. Pin the end of the handle to the bottom end of the slouch. It doesn't matter which side, we're just working out the length at present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Hold the ratty slouch up against yourself, bring the handle behind your back and over the shoulder, and pin it at the right length to the top of the slouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Trim the edges, leaving a good length to sew in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21. Now the tricky bit. Unpin your handle, and position it inside the slouch, with the amount sticking out that you left earlier to sew in. Do the same at the other end, making sure the handle isn't twisted (like the first one I made). Machine them in place between the two side pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22. Sew all around the open edges, making sure it's sewn together all around the top from the base point right round to the other base point, without catching the handle in to the seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23. Turn right side out, through the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24. Now you top stitch the seams to hide the raw edges from the ratties inside the slouch, and to add some rigidity. Sew one edge of the base, then reposition and sew along the second edge. Then reposition again and do the rest of the edges. I found I had a small gap near the base points where my machine couldn't cope with the thickness of the layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25. Strenthen the handle fixings by sewing around in a square where the handle ends are inside the slouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26. Fill with ratties! These babies were quite happy to go straight in. Some of my older rats took a few days to become accustomed to it before they were happy to go inside.


----------



## Awfully_Aud

I haven't seen the method I use for making hammocks posted yet, and I think it's the easiest one  No pictures, so I'll try to describe in words how I do it. 

1. Cut a rectangle the width you want your hammock (plus some for seam allowance) and twice the length you want it (plus some, again). Cut four small rectangles 1/2" x 4"-5" (these are the loops for the hooks!)
2. On the two short ends, sew a hem. This can be as simple as folding it over once and stitching, or folding it over twice to conceal the raw edges before stitching. 
3. Fold the two short ends inward (right sides together) so that the hems you've just shown overlap by a half-inch to an inch. In each of the four corners, place one of the four small rectangles (folded in half) between the two layers of fabric. Pin, and stitch along the long edges. 
4. Turn the hammock right side out, adding your hooks of choice to the four loops, and your hammock is complete! 










Here's one of the completed hammocks, you can see one of the pocket flaps above them, they're laying on the other one.


----------



## shawnalaufer

this is such a great post...I have to add....
Here is another super fun and cheap toy for rats that mine seem to love!

Get a bandanna. Tie each corner to the top of your rat's cage. It will look like a hammock. Put a small handful of stredded tissue paper inside (I used leftovers from Christmas!). Toss in a few special treats (I used Kaytee's papapa Healthy Toppings treats). Your rats will have a blast digging through the crinkly paper to find the treats. My two baby girl rats- Scarlett and Chelsea- like to wrestle in it!


----------



## PipRat

This is a great tutorial and instructions, it requires sewing but is very easy! I made two of these cuddle cups this weekend and I plan to make a few more. http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/accessories/17507-how-make-cuddle-cup-requires-sewing.html


----------



## JessyGene

View attachment 4531

These are some chew toys I have made for my pet rats. Sorry, I didn't take step by step pictures, but maybe you can get the idea just from the picture. I wrote some basic instructions for them on my squidoo page, if anyone is interested: http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-rat-cages-and-toys


----------



## Rubber Duck

*Very Simple Hammock*

The picture pretty much explains it.

Use a clean sock, snap it around to get rid of loose fibers. Cut it at the toe end and the heel, hang it between two little chains. (or stiff wire)

When it gets stinky or shredded, throw it away and sacrifice another clean sock. My rats seem to like it because it keeps them warm.










Here's a crappy cell-phone close-up of the chain. $5 for 20 feet at Walmart's cheesy little "hardware" section. It's made for hanging plants or signs. You don't need to cut it, you just take needle-nose pliers and bend the links open. I just used the bent-open links as hooks to hang them in the cage.


----------



## Scythix16

Its not really "making" them but i thought id throw this link up http://www.rattoy.com they got alot of cool and interesting things for ratties and they sell hammocks and such... pretty cheap too


----------



## brebre

I made an easy no-sew hammock from this youtube video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eQccD9UXPo


----------



## Jeslyn&Mocha<3

this is something i tries the other day, and im already making my 3rd one, my ratties destroyed it!!

what you will need: bottle caps (4 or more, cleaned), ribbon


1. punch holes in the middle of the bottle caps

2. make a knot in the ribbon

3. put a bottle cap in the ribbon, stopping at the knot 

4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 until there are no more bottle caps

5. tie a knot in front of the last bottle caps so they dont slip off the ribbon

6. put in the cage!!


just a 2 minute toy idea, i dangle it in front of my rats face and the paws fly everywhere trying to catch it!


----------



## MetalCageRats

My girls LOVE apples, I haven't done this yet, but once I get payed will get the stuff for them. You get an apple and use an apple corer to take out the center with the seeds etc. Get some thick string/etc and tie the apple up in the cage. Take it down after 1-2 hours though if the apple has not been eaten completely. 

Are there any work men near you? Ask them if they have any pipe off cuts, saves the pipes going in the bin, and your rat's get free toys.

Boil an egg. Let it cool down and give to your rat's. It takes them a long time to get into it, but once they have, you have very messy but happy rats

Do you get phone book's posted through your door? Don't throw them away! They are free bedding. Rip out a few pages and hang them up in the cage, your rat's will pull them down and shred them up to take to their beds. 

Get a pot and fill it up with organic potting soil, and go and buy some cat grass, or wild bird seed and let it grow.

Go to your local charity shop and find a wine rack. It makes a great climbing frame!!!

Pea fishing is a great game. Better for the summer months, and for those rat's who love water. Use your bath

Another great toy..... another rat, and yourself


----------



## JessyGene

Here's a tutorial I made a while back about how to sew rat tents: 
http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-sew-a-small-animal-tent

 Hope your rats enjoy their tents as much as mine do!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

JessyGene said:


> Here's a tutorial I made a while back about how to sew rat tents:
> http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-sew-a-small-animal-tent
> 
> Hope your rats enjoy their tents as much as mine do!


Those are so cute that I actually feel sick to my stomach.

I need to make some!!


----------



## skottiesgerl

*cool decorative tube or ladder*

I recently lost a ladder to a higher level of my three tier cage. So I tried to come up with a way for the babies to travel through all levels of cage but did not want it to be plain or boring so I created a decorative tunnel... here is what you need...







4" pvc pipe cut to desired length. 220 gauge sand paper, decorative tape, and 18" zip ties.

step 1. Sand any sharp edges down. and scour inside of tube with something to create good traction for babies feet. rinse tube well. dry. 
Step 2. wrap pvc tube in decorative tape of your choosing in any pattern you desire...















Step 3. Secure to cage in desired position with zip ties...










hope you like...


Mother of Leo and Cozmo Kramer
8- 10 week old baby brother fancy rats.


----------



## CindrDoLLy

This is something I've done for plastic shelves in the past.

1) Buy envelope fasteners from the office section of any department/grocery store
2) Use a drill gun to drill a small hole (same circumference as fasteners) through each corner of the plastic shelf
3) Measure the shelf and cut out fleece square that's the same size
4) Use scissors to snip out tiny holes in each corner of the fleece
5) Fasten the fleece to the shelf and cut off any excess material

For added absorbency, I also started buying puppy piddle pads and cutting them to size to put under the fleece.

When it's time to clean the cage, undo the fasteners and remove fleece/pads. Depending on how much your rats chew the fabric, you can wash the fleece to reuse, or just cut new squares. If the fasteners are caked in urine or poop, use new fasteners. They're pretty cheap so it's not too big of a deal. I've found this mostly helps keep the plastic shelves clean! (Except my foster rats would choose one shelf to chew up all the fabric and leave the others unharmed.) Still better than having to scrub every shelf!


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls

I work part time in a hardware store and wear out jeans with amazing regularity. Cut into shorts and legs. Snip out front pockets, sew closed. Hem loose edges. I use bias tape and make a loop with it for hanging. Instant pocket hammocks, tubes or bunkbeds.My rats have generally been good about not massacring the loops or button holes but grommets must be chewed out. Use whatever attachment method works for you.


----------



## PurpleGirl

I started making these treat boxes for my rats last year as a boredom-breaker, they were a hit with my brood and I made a simple tutorial to upload to my deviantART profile, here:

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=making+a+treat+box#/d4cfs7e


----------



## CapnKennedy

PurpleGirl said:


> I started making these treat boxes for my rats last year as a boredom-breaker, they were a hit with my brood and I made a simple tutorial to upload to my deviantART profile, here:
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=making+a+treat+box#/d4cfs7e


This is possibly the best thing I've seen for treats yet!


----------



## never-sleep

I don't have a sewing machine so I can't sew, but I make a killer no-sew hammock.

The No-Sew Cozy Hammock!

Step 1- Get a large peice of fabric (preferably fleece), about 13 inches wide, and 18 inches long (or desired size).

Step 2- Cut an even squares in both top corners. 3"x3" or 3 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB]"x 3 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB]".

Step 3- Fold the fabric, stopping at the bottom of the squares.

Step4- Fringe the sides, begin where the squares end. [SUP]3[/SUP]/[SUB]4[/SUB] of an inch wide, same length as you squares.

Step 5- Tie the fringed peices together. Front piece to back piece.

***HANG AS DESIRED***

Adjust measurements as needed.


Should look something like this:









***I used zip ties for the loops.***


----------



## mameur

if you guys don't know how to sow by hand or having trouble check this youtube vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06T0C3RWfxY

thats how i learned and i am making some pretty good homes, tunnels, hammocks ect


----------



## Mochi42

I have been looking for something like this and couldn't find it anywhere! Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## Snutting11509

mameur said:


> if you guys don't know how to sow by hand or having trouble check this youtube vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06T0C3RWfxY
> 
> thats how i learned and i am making some pretty good homes, tunnels, hammocks ect
> 
> View attachment 10135
> View attachment 10136
> View attachment 10137


How did you make the dome in the first picture? its very cute!


----------



## mameur

Snutting11509 said:


> How did you make the dome in the first picture? its very cute!


thank you but i just followed the regular cube method on this page http://www.bruxnboggle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&p=17450 with a few differences i made a slightly larger bottom i also made a bigger hole and cut 4 circular pieces of fabric and sewed them on each side of the hole nothing really special just a few tweaks use your imagination draw a plan first it might help hope this helps good luck


----------



## CapnKennedy

I found this hammock and made it for my two. ;D Normally it would have taken two hours but things kept getting pushed in front so it took like a month or two..but I finished it last night! 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Rat-Hammock/


----------



## anglethatispurple

Just thought i'd post this great link here for a PDF of tutorials for hammock, cubes and tubes ect. http://www.finchaviary.com/Rat/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm


----------



## Shye

*CN covers!*

Does anyone know of a place to find out how to make PROPER critter nation bottom pan and shelf covers? I don't like just clipping it on and a proper shelf cover would be quicker than big clips anyway. I'd prefer something that sat on top with elastics that holds it down or has corner pockets that slip on the corners to hold it down nice and snug. 
Also would like to know how to make a ramp cover that has an elastic at the open end to hold it on.

I can make it myself but I'm too novice to do it without like.. instructions lol. Or step by step photos. The instructions always help make it look more "finished" and neat. This is a must for my OCD self lolol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laura

I made some for a friend a few years back, and I sewed edges on them.... Like a 3 inch edge to wrap around the bottom of the pan. BUT, make sure the stretch goes the same way for the edges and the liner... otherwise they can be hard to get on. You can add velcro to the bottom of the pans on the longer edges to create more of a finished look, and keep your ratties from pulling it up and sneaking underneath

As for sizing, just flip your pans upside down on the fleece an trace


----------



## Laura

or another idea is to make a "pillow case" and then just make the top piece a few inches longer than the bottom, add some velcro, and you are good to go. Again, just use your trays and shelves to draw a template.

I will probably be going this route, but adding a towel and PUL layer to the top fleece layer.


----------



## Shye

Haha.. yeah thanks! I can't conceptualize the "edges".. I'm a picture person. And with sizing, I figured as much, but then some styles need larger fleece allowance or like.. I didn't know if you needed to leave room for the stitching (I have a machine). Like I say, NOVICE lol


----------



## Laura

I've got to make some tomorrow. New boy coming. I'll make up a tutorial for them as I go 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shye

OK Thanks! You're awesomeee! I'm a first time fleece user, I never did it with the first 6 rats I had.. I always used litter and all and bought accessories. Now I want to make things because I enjoy it but sometimes I'm kind of... bad. Please let me know how you secure the liners down, too! My elastic attempt was sub-par and I saw one person use grommets but I"m not sure how she's making that work for a liner. I'm getting 1 nice set from someone who sells them so maybe I'll copy what she does haha.


----------



## SanRenei

I am super excited to see your tutorial. I'm decent with a sewing machine, and I've tried to make some pan and shelf liners, but I can't figure out how to keep our little ones from getting under them.


----------



## flamegurl

You can make a hammock without sewing too!! Just make some pants into shorts (jean material is strong) and use the end of the jeans. Then cut slits into four corners, and attach shower curtain rods!
I had used string at first, but we know how rats love string 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

Sorry, I didn't get the tutorial done last night. New boys came home and I got busy playing definitely have to make up a bunch of stuff tonight though. I'll get lots of pics for ya! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

First cut your fabric about 3-4 inches wider than the tray, and about 8-10 inches longer making sure the stretch goes long ways. 

Center your tray on the fabric
Fold the edges in on the long sides








Then fold in the short edges and pin








Sew along the long edge to secure the flaps in place. Making sure the stretch goes long ways ensures that the edges will slip over the ends of the tray and stay put!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

I don't have a tray for my cage so I used a broiler pan for the illustration 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dinoclor

So I made my rats a fluffy hideout thingy that I'll put in their cage later today. You will need:

A pair of socks. Odd or matched, it doesn't really matter. I used a pair my brother outgrew.

A strip of fabric. Don't cut this until you have cut the socks. I used fakefur because it's fluffy and I didn't have much else, but you could use fleece or jeans or t-shirt or anything you want, I guess.

Take your socks and lie them flat on the floor. See the top of the sock? You want to cut a line along the top of the sock until you hit the toe of the sock. Do this to both socks.Take your fabric and measure the amount of fabric you will need for it to reach from one cut sock corner to another cut sock corner while touching the entire edge of the sock corner. If this is confusing, look at the pictures and see if you can figure it out. If your fabric has a fluffy side you probably want that facing in. Sew the pieces together using any stitch you like as seen in the photo. Et voila! You now have a fluffy rat hideout/hammock!

The outside








The inside








Inside out


----------



## Mitsy

i just made this hammock for my rats all you need is three squares of any fabric you want to use one 14 inches by 14 inches one 10 inches by 10 inches and one 8 inches by 8 inches. Cut the corners off of the 14x14 square and sew the fabric if you need to I used to layyers and sewwed them together and sew the 10x10 and 8x8 then take the 10x10 and sew the edges of the 14x14 where the corners would be to the sides of the 10x10 square then sew the corners of the 10x10 to the corners of the 8x8 make sure the outside you want seen is face down when you sew the 10x10 and 14x14 together and have the outside of the 8x8 facing upwards once all of it is together add what ever kind of hooks to the sides of the top square and hang sorry if my explaination isn't well I found this on YouTube if anyone's wants to search it there I will post the link if I cab find it 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura

I previously posted a tossed together tutorial for a Ferret/Critter Nation bottom pan cover. It was bad… But tonight I finally broke down and made a cover for my new DCN bottom tray… so here it is. I didn’t use any actual measurements, I just kinda eyeballed everything. I know… Bad Laura! But anyways, heres the idea

I laid out my fabric on the floor and placed my pan face down on top of it. 
*MAKE SURE THE STRETCH GOES LONG WAYS!!!* <--- I messed this part up 

I gave about 5 extra inches on each of the long sides, and then about 8 extra on each of the short sides, and cut out the fabric
Sorry, no pic of that… this tutorial was an after thought…

Then I folded in all of the sides:









Then I started on one corner, and Tee-Pee’d the fabric so the excess was pointing out.









Then I pinned the fabric as close as I could to the tray









Then I cut off the excess, leaving about a ½”seam. Don’t throw away your excess… they make great blankies for your ratties!!!









I repeated the process for each corner

Carefully pull the cover off of the tray, and straight stitch where you pinned…. A zig zag stitch might work out better actually… I’ll have to try that on my next one.









Once you have all 4 corners sewn, turn inside out and place on your tray.
I may add some Velcro for the longer sides once I figure out if my crew is gonna pull on the edges or try to eat the fleece…


----------



## tillyouise

hi i dont suppose your makign these to sell are you , my rats at the moment love to jumo into my dressing gown and have a playful scrap, ouchie! im not good at sewing at all i try and make my rat hammocks thats as far as my skills stretch, id be interested in buying one of these though i think its a fabulous idea , tina


----------



## Laura

I may down the road, but not just yet. I don't quite have the method perfected yet...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Actress

DIY RAT HANGING TOYS! 1. Get some natural yarn/raffia/etc. and cut around 10ish inches. 2. String large wooden (or plastic) bead on the end of the yarn and tie it in a firm knot (this works as a stopper to secure other goodies on the toy from sliding out) 3. String various non-perishable toys/chewables that have small holes in the center on the yarn. I suggest chewable wood blocks (some come with pre-made holes, if not pull out the drill), crumpled paper, cat jingle balls, thick yarn tied in bows, fabrics etc.--BE CREATIVE! 4. Once the yarn is stacked full, tie the remaining yarn to a clip of some sort, and hang the clip to the cage 5. Voila! Your done. Now add rats and let the fun begin!


----------



## Heboki

I made this before I got my rats. It has a knitted yarn core that was sewed to a fleece inside. I then sewed the outside on, which I'm not entirely sure what material it is but if you're making one you can just pick out what you want by feel. I sewed it into its cylindrical shape and then inserted some steel craft rings I found at the hobby store that I cut to make them able to slide right in. Then I hand sewed up the loose ends! I know this design has been done but I thought that mine was interesting due to the knitted yarn core. Its extremely warm and my rats LOVE it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

I had a large embordery hoop and some left over fleece I cut the fleece so a little would hang over and I cut fringes on the extra fabric. Flip the hoop upside down and connected baby toy plastic links to it and hung it from a cage to make a swing for them to lay in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman

Its not all that but this is a little something I made for my boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache

I take old winter knitted hats and use "D hooks" to hang them the love it because it's not too stiff and it shapes their body when they are inside it to comfort them and keep them warm. And it can stretch so a few rats can fit inside. Just make sure that your D hooks have a good chunk of fabric threaded on it to ensure that it is secure as only a thin chunk of fabric would most likely tear.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yulrica

I like reusing the lays chips tubes (blue tubes with yellow lids)as tunnels for my rats, especially cause they have ridges. I cut off the bottom,as smooth as I can. Than out a sock I don't use anymore over the cut end (the bottom) and secure with a hair elastic. They love running in it.


----------



## Corazon

My wife and I make *DIY Pinatas*. All you need is yarn, paper towels, and some treats. You place the treats in the center of the paper and fold it up like it's in a bag. Then you tie it shut with the yarn and hang it inside the cage. This way they have to chew through the paper to get their treats.


----------



## KaylaMichelle

So glad to have found this forum!!


----------



## madihicks4

I simple hammock idea. Cut a large square piece of fabric (no loose ends). You can poke holes in the corners of the fabric and use twist ties to connect it to the cage. Its not fancy but its cheap and easy.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomToRats

I just ordered 2 for my rats cage and need to order one more Doctor Foster and Smith has them , check it out just put in critter nation in the search bar


----------



## Bruns72

Wow this is great!


----------



## MomToRats

now that looks really easy I'am going to try that soon  next time I buy more fleece that is


----------



## Enchilada

One thing I did recently was take an old sweatshirt my boyfriend was going to give away and cut the sleeves off, and the end of the sleeve to make a tunnel, then take craft wire, make it a little longer than the length of the entrance to the tunnel, double it and twist it together then make a cirlce. Sew it into the edge of the tunnel, then make another wire circle, do the same to the other side, and sew fabric loops on the top to hold your metal clips that will attatch to the cage. It was free for me to make, the wire might cost a little, but Its a ton cheaper than buying premade stuff.


----------



## aliceinwonderland

I've collected way more fabric for intended projects than I'll ever use. So the other day I took one of the pieces and cut it into strips. Tied the strips off on one end and braided. It's like using the braided rope dog toys except you get to pick colors, length, thickness, ect.


----------



## ARatofNoImportance

Oh I love these, especially the flap for burrowing.


----------



## Loopy_rats

How to make a rat house:

1. get a cardboard box
2. Cut a door in it

And if you want a more longer lasting house,

1. Get an ice cream container
2. Cut a door in it

In my experience, rats like the simplest things best


----------



## rats-alive-at-55

A link was given to this tutorial on an earlier page, but this is a more recent link. You can download this pdf to you own computer and sew many different tunnels, houses, and hammocks for your rats. Many pictures make it easy for even a novice seamstress like me. LOL I have 7 rats so I use the triple decker hammock so they can all fit in there together.

http://www.ratropolis.com/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm


----------



## Vampiric Conure

This is more of a craft with food, but my rats loooved them. It was especially helpful when I had a rat who needed medications. I'd just squirt the medication into the center and voila! Rat wolfed it down! 

1) Take elbow pasta (macaroni). Cook until done.
2) Take an eye dropper or small syringe and squirt jam/baby food/apple sauce/soft mushy foods into the center. 
3) Watch the rats go wild, LOL


----------



## Vampiric Conure

Another easy to make thing is a pop bottle tunnel. I use the 2 liter or 1 liter sizes (If you have large boys, I'd stick with the 2 liter bottles). Remove the plastic label and toss in the garbage. Use a pair of scissors and cut the ends off the bottle. About an inch -inch and a half from the ends of the bottle, cut a single slit where the pop bottle will hang from. Use a shower curtain hook to hang from the sides of the cage. No cutting, no sewing - just a pair of scissors and a bottle  You can tie a sock at the end of one tunnel for variety. or tape several together to make a long tunnel. Or tape several together to make a pyramid. The bonus is that the bottles are see through, so you know where your ratties are


----------



## FlashMika

I make all my own hammocks, as modelled by Flash (she's so much easier to get a pic of) I followed a tutorial on youtube.


----------



## cattyratties

I have a tip for sewing with rats- do a double topstitch!! One topstitch is great but doing another farther in (like an inch or two in from the edge depending on what you are making) will really help especially if you make double layer cage liners to prevent chewing. Also if you have any Bitter Apple spray (it's for cats and dogs so they don't chew plants/other things) or Bitter YUCK! spray, do a spritz on the back of the fleece before you sew it. It helps my hammocks/ liners not get chewed so much the very first time I put the in the cage. After the first wash it's pretty useless but you can put a teeny bit on the accessory where your ratty likes to chew. It's not harmful to them, they usually get a tiny taste before they even start to chew to warn them off. Just use a tiny bit.


----------



## buzylilbeellc

Jeslyn&Mocha<3 said:


> this is something i tries the other day, and im already making my 3rd one, my ratties destroyed it!!
> 
> what you will need: bottle caps (4 or more, cleaned), ribbon
> 
> 
> 1. punch holes in the middle of the bottle caps
> 
> 2. make a knot in the ribbon
> 
> 3. put a bottle cap in the ribbon, stopping at the knot
> 
> 4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 until there are no more bottle caps
> 
> 5. tie a knot in front of the last bottle caps so they dont slip off the ribbon
> 
> 6. put in the cage!!
> 
> 
> just a 2 minute toy idea, i dangle it in front of my rats face and the paws fly everywhere trying to catch it!


What a great idea. I threw my caps away so I used mini solo cups.
I'm still waiting for them to play with them.....lol


----------

